# milk bath powder



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Do any of you powder your own milk for a milk bath? I dehydrate and powder my milk for recipes that call for powdered milk and now I want to make milk bath to sell.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

How are you dehydrating milk?


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Cook it down to thicker than cream, put in dehydrater and when dry blend in blender to a powder. Time consumming but I can't use anything but goat milk even in recipes.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

How long does the process take? Do you have to spread it out on teflex sheets or how do you dry it in the food dehydrator?


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

sorry about the quick answer earlier. i have two bushel of apples to can today and was trying to get an early start. ok here is the process i use. you need a good double boiler. i put mine on the stove early in the morning when i first start the wood cookstove and let it simmer most of the day. just remember to keep the water level up in the bottom. i dont cover mine so the milk reduces quicker. after it is reduced to thicker than cream i cool it and put it on fruit leather trays of my dehydrator. i do this at night so i can let it go all night. in the morning i blend it into a powder and put it in a canning jar. i dry can it and it will last for a long time then. i try to do two batches a month in the winter when the humidity is low. hope this helps.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh wow, I do want to try this. I have a woodstove and have made liquid soap on it several times but it's not a cookstove...and right now I can't really fire it up because it's been pretty darn warm during the day. But as soon as I can I am going to try this. Thanks for the directions!


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Ya its time consuming and I think I am going to just buy powdered goat milk to make the milkbath. I can't make any right now either because its too warm but looks like the weekend will be cooler.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Darlene for the recipe. I will try this tomorrow morning. It sounds great to share with my family that doesn't live close. I don't know the answer to your question. But for me, I just use fresh goat milk in the tub and add water for my milk baths :lol It feels great! I feel silky soft! Linda
PS Love your signature line quote!!!!


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

:sniffle I must be doing something wrong here. I put a gallon in a double boiler this morning and I have a mess in the pot! It smells like carmel and never thickened up. I added water to the bottom pan all day long...but maybe it was up to hot, maybe it was to much at one time, maybe I wasn't suppose to stir it????????...would someone like to tell me what I did wrong please!? Linda


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

I do mine on a wood cookstove so really don't have much temp. Control but I keep it to the cooler side of the cooktop. The carmel smell is the sugars cooking so maybe yours was too hot. Low and slow that's another reason for the wood cookstove. I do stir mine often so I don't think that was the problem. I do know some put it on a jellyroll pan in their oven on 150 with the door ajar. They usually do this at night. I am a tightwad and would rather buy it than waste gas or electric to dry milk.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I will try again on a lower temp. I like trying new things even if its just once (once being that I at least achieve what I was making lol). Linda


----------

